

First RubyMotion Conference - toamit
http://www.rubymotion.com/conference/

======
j_s
I'll admit my first reaction was to check to see whether or not the speaker
list will withstand the scrutiny of the Twittersphere's association of people
who've never organized any type of get-together yet deem themselves qualified
to jump first to publicly shaming those who stick their necks out by doing so.

~~~
phillmv
Don't be a jackass.

1\. You never know who has actually organized a conference, 2. That's not a
relevant counter argument.

~~~
j_s
> Don't be a jackass.

Hi phillmv, thanks for taking the time to respond to my admittedly glib though
100% honest comment! Your statement I quoted above directly reflects the
sentiment I was attempting to direct towards 'the Twittershphere'.

> 1\. You never know who has actually organized a conference,

You may have indadvertently overstated your case here. For example, the
organizers of this conference are listed at the bottom of the page linked
above!

> 2\. That's not a relevant counter argument

I recognize that most of my original comment is basically an ad-hominem attack
on anyone critical of conference organizers. I failed to clearly state what I
would consider to be an appropriate response: sharing constructive criticism
via private channels such as email, phone calls, etc. with a particular
emphasis on providing immediately workable solutions. Twitter has repeatedly
failed as an initial channel for constructive feedback on serious issues, but
is certainly recommended as a fallback should the time come to 'name and
shame'.

~~~
danso
Doesn't it undermine your preconception, in that this conference serves just a
niche of Ruby development, has fewer speakers, and yet was able to find non-
token minorities to serve as panelists? Seems like the twitteraphere that you
refer to was right

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
The point was that using twitter encourages a mob mentality, which doesn't
mean the mob is right if it isn't provoked.

The other point was that the mob in some part is more than capable of helping
instead of getting out the pitchforks and torches. It simply chooses not to
help (via the afoorementioned private channels).

------
Jonlz
This is really exciting, glad to see this is getting a lot of support. Can't
wait to see some of the great presentations after the event!

------
elomarns
Although I never coded anything on it, RubyMotion is a tool that I really want
to be successful. So it's nice to see their user base growing to the point
where they have a conference.

------
sgdesign
Nice to see that the Rubymotion community seems to be growing so well!

------
experiment0
I think this is great, its always a sign that a community is growing well when
it has dedicated conferences with such great speakers. Congrats guys, I'm
looking forward to seeing where this takes off to!

